# Bonding regression normal?



## Toy Fox Love (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello,

So I got my hedgie around a week ago. He's always been timid/shy but today when I lifted his hideaway he started popping and making a "Ch ch ch ch ch ch chhhhh!" noise (I guess this is hissing?). He's never done this before, even when I first brought him home. 

I held him any way with gloves... I know they're frowned upon but I got scared. He calmed down and explored my hand after a few minutes, but if he got startled he would resume the "ch ch ch ch ch ch" noise. 

I think it might be because I didn't take him out of his cage at all yesterday. Only lifted his hideaway a few times to make sure he was okay. Before yesterday I'd been taking him out around an hour each day to bond. Can going a day without a bonding session cause this much of a change? Or could something else be going on? He doesn't appear to have lost any quills. Temperature in the cage was fine. He did get several hours more light than usual due to me not making it home in time to turn the lights off.

He is 7 weeks old. Thanks in advance!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What time was it? Daytime, when his body is telling him to sleep? All the sudden his house is magically lifted from above and around him... Yeah that scares about any creature.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

After only a week I would not be worried. Your hedgehog is still getting used to you and the new home. Even very friendly hedgies can get scared when you wake them up. Keep handling him everyday and his temperament will improve.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Another thought, he may be starting to quill and may be a bit more moody for a while due to that as well.


----------

